# Pintaloosa: Can anybody help with her color?



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd call her a gray pinto if it were me. But I'm no good at the patterns either. Thin???? She looks pretty good to me. But I've been dealing with some rescues this last year and they were super skinny....as in body condition 1 or 2.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

kccjer said:


> I'd call her a gray pinto if it were me. But I'm no good at the patterns either. Thin???? She looks pretty good to me. But I've been dealing with some rescues this last year and they were super skinny....as in body condition 1 or 2.


I tried to keep the skinny pictures out, these are more recent ones. She is very good at hiding her weight, but you can still see her ribs up close >.< And yes, I've gotten a few votes on grey, so far it's the only lead I really have :think: Hoping for more answers!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think gray. It's varnish, which is an Appy trait that works similarly to gray. The best guess I'm going to make for her base color is bay or chestnut. But either of those could easily be wrong due to the way Appaloosa genes affect base colors.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I don't think gray. It's varnish, which is an Appy trait that works similarly to gray. The best guess I'm going to make for her base color is bay or chestnut. But either of those could easily be wrong due to the way Appaloosa genes affect base colors.


I looked up varnish Appaloosa's, and I agree that does look pretty similar and was an idea I had toddled with a bit but wasn't sure enough to voice it. Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Tianimalz said:


> I looked up varnish Appaloosa's, and I agree that does look pretty similar and was an idea I had toddled with a bit but wasn't sure enough to voice it. Thank you very much for your input.


Varnish works similarly to gray in that it wants to fleck a horse until it's white. However, gray is predictable in the way it acts. Varnish does whatever it wants. I board with a 12 year old Appy mare who is finally starting to show varnish this year whereas some show varnish really young and continue to get lighter.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Varnish works similarly to gray in that it wants to fleck a horse until it's white. However, gray is predictable in the way it acts. Varnish does whatever it wants. I board with a 12 year old Appy mare who is finally starting to show varnish this year whereas some show varnish really young and continue to get lighter.


This mare is very young, between 3-4, so then is it possible she'll "varnish" out into a "white" horse? I've never seen a Pintaloosa with varnish before, so this is very new to me. :shock:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I knew a lady who had a black Appy gelding with a blanket. He was born black, but he's like 21 now and is solid white. 

This is a progression of NdAppy's mare Phoenix:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I knew a lady who had a black Appy gelding with a blanket. He was born black, but he's like 21 now and is solid white.
> 
> This is a progression of NdAppy's mare Phoenix:


Oh wow, well I wasn't really expecting to end up with a possible white-ish horse. I guess that's what I get for telling everyone I'd never be caught with one because they're so hard to clean :lol: Silly me and my curses. 

Thank you sooo much, I'm off to google the crap out of this now, thank you for a solid starting point


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Bwahaha. Told you varnish!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

SHUSH, YOU!! :lol:


----------



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would probably say a varnish appy paint...


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I would agree she, on the up close pictures of her head, looks like a varnish chestnut, I can see some of the chestnut/sorrel coming through.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Im going to say the base color chestnut or maybe bay with varnish
look at this guy Chestnut Varnish Roan Appaloosa Gelding - Appaloosa - Horsezone

Kinda similar but no white pinto markings


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

SplashedOvero said:


> Im going to say the base color chestnut or maybe bay with varnish
> look at this guy Chestnut Varnish Roan Appaloosa Gelding - Appaloosa - Horsezone
> 
> Kinda similar but no white pinto markings


Wow, that gelding sure is a cutie, I can see the similarities. The more I think about it the more I'm comfortable with varnish chestnut/bay. I wonder about bay, since Scribbles has such a dark end on her tail... but without testing I don't think there is anyway to tell if she was bay or chestnut since she has so much white on her :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

To me she looks like a roan pinto..then you see her muzzle and it is spotted and my head starts to spin!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> To me she looks like a roan pinto..then you see her muzzle and it is spotted and my head starts to spin!


She's a tricky little thing, ain't she?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon! Shes super cute though :3


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> I reckon! Shes super cute though :3


Cute and unique at that :lol: I am going to laugh if she varnishes out in a few years and just has that dark end on her tail, going to look so funky LOL!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

For sure haha!


----------

